# Radio shut off a few times



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I was driving this morning with the volume on the radio at 40 (base audio system) and the radio shut off, and turned right back on, played for a few seconds then shut off again. It cycled though that maybe 4 times till I turned the volume down to 25 and it started working properly. I noticed the heat was on as hot as it goes, and the fan speed was 2, so I thought that maybe the radio was overheating. So I turned the heat to right in the middle and turned the radio back up to 35 and it didn't do it again. Have any of you ever ran into this problem?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wait wait.. you had the radio on 40? isn't that the max... maybe it's just me but mine NEVER goes over 25, and that's with the windows open in the middle of summer on the highway lol


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Haha yes 40, max is 45. I usually always have it at 35 but went to 40 today. I'm probably half deaf and just need more, but I like it. :grin:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe GM didn't think someone would blast it to 40? I do 28 MAX and that is on some songs on XM (Avenged Sevenfold FTW). Everything else 20 and 21.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm normally at 20 with the wife in the car, but if it's just me? 45 and I leave it up. Lol. Never had any issue like that, though...


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya normally I'm up at 35 and sometimes more which is why I think its weird that it all of a sudden did it, it's not like I'm never up at that volume. I'm thinking that maybe the heat from the air plus being at 40 was overheating it maybe.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I keep mine at 25 (some songs have made it to 45). What are you using music wise?? (USB/AUX/XM/Radio)

If its AUX/USB then it might be an issue with the cable or the iPod/phone your connecting to the system thats causing it to bug out (My 12 LS has randomly quit playing music once or twice, but never turned off)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Music thru my usb is loud but when using pandora or watching I mean listening to a concert on Dvd I have it at 45 and its not nearly as loud as it should be for max volume.
There's no doubt this system doesn't get as loud as probably almost any other car out there! 
sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Overheating for sure.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Wait wait.. you had the radio on 40? isn't that the max... maybe it's just me but mine NEVER goes over 25, and that's with the windows open in the middle of summer on the highway lol


Stock deck with an alpine 5 channel 500 watt amp, two 12" woofers and alpine audio all around. I run 35-37 when I blast it since the stock deck distorts ipod audio above that.

I guess I'm just deaf.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

What?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Never had this happen. But my FM does go fuzzy for no reason sometimes. I have to restart the car to get it to work. this on the pioneer with nav 2011.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I'm thinking it was just overheated, hasn't happened since. Thanks for all the input.


----------

